# Congratulations Dietmar Trillus 2010 Vegas Champion



## x-finder (Apr 1, 2006)

Maybe the release is designed for target shooting,but good for hunting also.:wink:


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

Whatever you wish, is fine by me.

br


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

T.R.U.PRO said:


> Whatever you wish, is fine by me.
> 
> br


Brandon run back in the warehouse and see if you can come up with a 20oz spring for my Beast II. I love the 11oz in there but I think I'd like a 20oz even more. 
That's awesome, winning Vegas with a hunting release...Congrats Dietmar :thumbs_up


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*The interview after*



J-Daddy said:


> Brandon run back in the warehouse and see if you can come up with a 20oz spring for my Beast II. I love the 11oz in there but I think I'd like a 20oz even more.
> That's awesome, winning Vegas with a hunting release...Congrats Dietmar :thumbs_up


*Did you guys see the interview afterwards....I was a little put off that Tim Gillingham called him a puncher..He actually told him wow I cant believe a puncher finally won it...wow puncher won it. :angry: Jealousy sux !! LOL ..I watched Deitmar shoot all of the shots they showed him shooting..he looks like a very well rounded shooter and I was impressed that he put it in there to win it !!!Congrats to all the shooters who made it to the shootoff...and to Brian Helland shooting his True Spot Scope !! I know alot of good wrist strap release shooters....when done right there is no difference.....My hat is off to Mr. Trillus for such a good job !!!:thumbs_up*


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

congrats


----------

